# Glas in Schaltschranktüren



## mitchih (5 September 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Chef der kommt auf die tollsten Ideen. Er will jetzt in sämtlichen Schaltschranktüren eine Glasscheibe einbauen!!!

Also Tür ausbauen Auslasern Scheibe einsetzen!!

Was ihr davon haltet brauch ich wohl nicht zu fragen denke ich!!

Ich suche nur eine Vorschrift die dieses verbietet!!!

Wer kann die nennen. Ich finde es totalen Schwachsinn!!!

Soll meine Pulte etc. wieder ausbauen,da diese die Scheibe verdecken.

Also es handelt sich um Schaltschränke mit Steuerungen für Anlagen Alles Niederspannung (max 400V) Leistung von .... bis ca 500kW

Wer kann mir helfen???


----------



## MSB (5 September 2007)

Also ich behaupte mal, das auf jeden Fall keine Vorschrift dagegen spricht.
Von Rittal gibts das sogar als reguläre Tür für die Standschränke (TS 8 )
da nennt sich das dann "Sichttür".
Im praktischen Einsatz habe ich das schon in div. Leitwarten gesehen,
hier dann aber eigentlich nur in den Schaltschränken in denen die SPS(en) stecken.

Allerdings denke ich das gewisse Anforderungen an das Glas gestellt werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## maxi (5 September 2007)

Sag zu deinem Cheff das Funktion und Sicherheit vor Optik kommt.

Vor die SPS soll das Panel, bzw. im SPS Schlatschrank.
Wem soll da mit einer doofen Glastüre geholfen sein (Ausser den Polen die dann sehen wo die SPS steckt und abschätzen können ob sich das klauen rentiert)


----------



## winny-sps (5 September 2007)

Ich würde es mit EMV - gerechtem Schaltschrankbau begründen.

Glas Türen kenne ich nur aus Schränken im Bereich IT Bereich,
in denen Switche usw. eingebaut sind.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2007)

Wir nutzen schon seid Jahr und Tag Schaltschränke mit verglasten Türen. Vor allem in den SPS schränken.

Das geflackere der SPS Leds wirkt beruhigend auf die Kunden 


mfG René


----------



## TommyG (5 September 2007)

Zwar kein Glas,

aber Kunststoffscheiben kenn ich von B***er. Grosse Shice, weil, wenn die aus den Dichtlippen rausgesprungen waren, war das ne riesige Fummelei. ( hab da gelernt, deswegen haut mich keiner, wenn ich die Firma petzte..  )

Wenn, dann irgendwas Sicheres, also Auto Verbundglas, auf keine Fall Fensterglas, es sei denn ihr wollt nen Horrofilm drehen, wenn einer mal stolpert...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## argv_user (5 September 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das geflackere der SPS Leds wirkt beruhigend auf die Kunden



Die Alternative ist doch nur, dass die Schranktür offen bleibt, damit man was sieht.


----------



## vollmi (5 September 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Die Alternative ist doch nur, dass die Schranktür offen bleibt, damit man was sieht.



Ich finds in Ordnung die Kunden zu beruhigen. Aber nicht auf kosten meines ruhigen Schlafes.

mfG René


----------



## DomLE (8 September 2007)

Hallo,

also bei Leistungen bis 500kW fliesst natürlich auch ein entsprechender Strom von einer entsprechend großen Quelle. Kommt es also zu einen Störlichtbogen in der Anlagen, hat dieser natürlich auch eine respektable Druckausbreitung. Die Frage ist, welche Anforderungen an Störlichbogenfestigkeit und Kurzschlußfestigkeit an die Anlage gerichtet ist. Bei Kleinverteilern oder SPS-Schränken kann man auf diese Designteile zurückgreifen. Ist die Anlage typgeprüft?


----------

